# Salt per Ton/Hourly Rates



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Can any one tell me How much to charge for Bulk Salt per Ton?

For larg Commercial lots

Also what you would recomend for the Hourly rate of pickup trucks and Bobcats

Thank You
Rick


----------



## imasnowpro (Apr 8, 2003)

Charge as much as they will pay you.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Good answer Mike.... We are currently paying around $50 per ton of salt, we treat it with MAGIC liquid for an additional $25, so our cost is $75 per ton. Most of our commercial lots are charged around $200 per ton applied. Remember you have unseen costs such as equipment payments or depreciation, business overhead, and payroll that must all be covered. Don't fall into the trap that you're making a profit of $125 per ton, because you're really not.


----------

